# Dearest Dynamo,



## islanddog (Jun 27, 2016)

She lived with us 14 wonderful years. She was a treasure. I 'found her at the pound', actually, got a 'heads up' from humane society worker that there was 'german shepherd puppy freshly picked up (stray) and I could put myself on a waiting list. 

She was WOW! but quite a challenge. 5-6 months old, and judging by looks and temperament, a 'started' puppy. I had no clue what a 'jump start' to training that would be, but she was also high prey drive, and on the fight vs flight scale, a ten on fight. (she backed down from nothing). 

She was my joy, my pride and my challenge. I wanted a REAL german shepherd, and I found one. She wanted to eat my cats, and I almost rehomed her in the 3rd months (thank you, long time board members, your advice was invaluable). But once that kink got worked out, we moved on to fun and games, tug, frisbee, rally obedience, and agility turning all that drive into diamonds. Not that she was ever and 'easy' dog, but gosh, when she did obedience, she did it like she was hunting big game with her sits and downs and heels.

Ditto for agility, and she not only did it with drive and enthusiasm, she wanted to get it 'right', so no short cuts for her, no zoomies, no dropped poles, she was focussed on the game, with the tug at the end being the cherry on top.

And as for those cats--wow, she was so good with our cats once we set her straight. She licked them when they wanted to be licked, she calmly body-blocked any escalating cat spats, and she 'snitched' (found us and whined) when they stole food from her dish.

Now she whispers in Sonic's ear and tells him things like (don't let them get away with finishing that ice cream sundae, the last lick is reserved for you).


----------



## islanddog (Jun 27, 2016)

Oh my, I should say, should stress, how very important members of this board were in helping me keep her in those first few months. Longterm board members (remember, this was 13/14 years ago) but some of you are still here--you were awesome. Thank you, thank you, thank you.

New names with awesome advice, keeping things alive and well, thank you on behalf of everyone else.

Just had to add that. This forum is the best, most helpful (and sometimes argumentative) dog forum I know--and there is none better.

Dynamo thanks you too. I think she enjoyed her active life with us.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Rest in Peace Dynamo.


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

What a memorable girl! How fortunate you both were to have each other. 

I found this anonymous quote: 

"It came to me that every time I lose a dog they take a piece of my heart with them, and every new dog who comes into my life gifts me with a piece of their heart.

If I live long enough all the components of my heart will be dog, and I will become as generous and loving as they are."

I think you and Dynamo are in that quote. Run free, Sweet Girl!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Glad you were able to find each other and have 14 wonderful years together, rip!


----------



## islanddog (Jun 27, 2016)

thanks @Nigel and @Loneforce 
and @Moriah , lovely poem.
She still feels very close in every way. I think because for the first time ever, I went 'dogless' for many months and took the time to remember, and also because my new guy is the same but different, so he brings back more memories too, as in 'just like Dynamo', and 'this is nothing like Dynamo'.
Anyway, I love remembering her,
here's another pic....








She DID NOT like camping--here there be bears, and lynx, and other things that want to eat city bred puppies.







...and I think these were taken on the day I saw a lynx (they are bigger than you think) stalking her.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Many wonderful memories you and Dynamo have created during those14 years. I'm glad those memories now bring you comfort. A very special bond. Run free Dynamo, run free sweet girl.


----------



## Walter Mitty (Nov 22, 2016)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

Walter Mitty said:


> So sorry for your loss


something going on with you? why are you bumping every RIP thread? i only browse recent topics and they are all full of your bumps. i'll log back on later to read some if you didn't continue this.


----------

